# 29 gallon Biocube West African biotope



## ap_7623 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd like to set up a west African Congo biotope with 2 buffalo head cichlids (pair) and 2 nanochromis parilus cichlids (pair) along with 5+ Congo tetras. Could this work in a 29 gallon biocube? After failing at saltwater by trying to go cheap (big mistake), I've come back to cichlids, which I actually like way more than saltwater!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would go with one of the smaller species of African tetras but I think that should work well. You can plant it with a variety of Anubias to give it a deep jungle look.

I would go with Steatocranus tinanti which are a smaller buffalohead cichlid.

I used to breed Nanochromis teugelsi in my Biocube so it can be done.

Andy


----------



## ap_7623 (Jul 11, 2016)

Awesome! What kind of tetras would you recommend? Also, I've heard conflicting reports on the hardiness of Nanochromis , are they dainty as cichlids go, or are they fairly hardy?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Compared to other cichlids they are more delicate. But I would not say they are difficult. Just provide them soft, warm water and they do fine. I fed mine a variety of flakes, small pellets, and blackworms.

I would go with Jellybean tetras or African Red Eye Tetras. You may want to even consider some of the African killifish as dithers.

Andy


----------



## ap_7623 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok one more question haha, if the cichlids start breeding, which I hope, will a divider have to be put in or are these cichlids more easy going (for cichlids) when spawning? Thanks!!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

They are cave spawners and will defend the cave. If you want to raise the fry you will need to separate them from the tank (or the tetras will gobble up the fry). If you don't want to save the fry then it should not be a problem.

I use small terra cotta huts for breeding mine. Just place them under some cover near opposite sides of the tank.


----------



## ap_7623 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks! This should be a cool fun set up!


----------

